# Strava Segments not showing



## Phaeton (5 Apr 2020)

Been out for a ride this morning, got back & uploaded it to Garmin that syncs across to Strava but it's reporting no segments on the ride which I know is wrong. Has anybody else experienced this today?


----------



## Phaeton (5 Apr 2020)

Typical I had waited 30 minutes before posting, just gone back & they have now all appeared.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2020)

It gave me all my segments in triple today.


----------



## Gekko21 (6 Apr 2020)

I had the same - each segment was repeated multiple times and pages were slow to load. Now resolved by the looks of it.


----------



## figbat (6 Apr 2020)

Yeah, they had an issue (confirmed by their tech support) - I had a similar issue, then the segments loaded but my times weren't on the segment leaderboards (which was a pain as I had got my 2nd ever KOM). Eventually it all sorted itself out.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Apr 2020)

figbat said:


> Yeah, they had an issue (confirmed by their tech support) - I had a similar issue, then the segments loaded but my times weren't on the segment leaderboards (which was a pain as I had got my 2nd ever KOM). Eventually it all sorted itself out.


go into the settings , 3 dots next to edit icon , scroll to bottom and select refresh segments for the activity .
This is for the pc


----------



## numbnuts (7 Apr 2020)

I got this yesterday the spike on the right hand side should not be there


----------



## Phaeton (7 Apr 2020)

That could be a glitch in the GPS matrix what were you recording on?


----------



## figbat (7 Apr 2020)

cyberknight said:


> go into the settings , 3 dots next to edit icon , scroll to bottom and select refresh segments for the activity .
> This is for the pc


Yep, did all that. I then used the tech support as this didn’t work. They replied that they had been having segment matching issues. In the time it took for them to get back to me it had sorted itself out. Took a couple of hours or so though.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Apr 2020)

figbat said:


> Yep, did all that. I then used the tech support as this didn’t work. They replied that they had been having segment matching issues. In the time it took for them to get back to me it had sorted itself out. Took a couple of hours or so though.


I did a personal best the other day crossing the A1 it was deserted  it's showing as my best time, but not in the best of all time which it should do, so I think all is still not well.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That could be a glitch in the GPS matrix what were you recording on?



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icID__07xBI


----------



## Johnno260 (7 Apr 2020)

I had missing segments, but least live track seems way better recently.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I got this yesterday the spike on the right hand side should not be there
> View attachment 513157


I did a factory re-set, spikes now doesn't appear


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Apr 2020)

Did you see a black cat twice?


----------



## Mike_P (8 Apr 2020)

I find my Garmin struggles on days of clear blue skys to either find or stay locked on a satellite for some reason so bought a Wahoo instead.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (9 May 2020)

I`ve had the "no segments on this activity" today as well-. Got back at midday so its taking a while to sort itself out. I was rather confused when I looked at Stava on my phone and it congratulated me on recording my furthest ride on Strava - I actually did more yesterday lol


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 May 2020)

Strava has been having some glitches lately. Seems their codebase isn’t a stable as it once was.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (9 May 2020)

Yeah, I just looked at it again - instead of having a little bike symbol meaning you had been for a ride - it had a squiggly line, a bit like you see on a heart monitor on Casualty lol

Managed to change that squiggle from "Workout" to "Ride" and all the segments came in. The question now, is why was my wahoo elemnt recording my ride as a workout or is the fault still at Strava`s end


----------

